
The TLA Home Page - Tomte
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/tla/tla.html
======
jaytaylor
Why did you submit the redirect rather than linking directly to
[http://lamport.azurewebsites.net/tla/tla.html](http://lamport.azurewebsites.net/tla/tla.html)
?

